# Xin thông tin đi du lịch châu âu, book máy bay các chị ơi ??



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (19 Tháng mười một 2018)

Hi mọi người ơi ..
Cho e xin review hãng qatar và aeroflot với ạ ,sân bay của họ có lớn ko ạ? Thủ tục chuyển máy bay có đơn giản dễ làm ko ạ ? E đang lo quá , e đặt vé tháng tới cho ông bà qua thăm mà ko biết nên chọn hãng nào vì ông bà e ko biết tiếng sợ đi sân bay rộng quá ko biết lối , nhà e bay tuyến hà noi - thuy sĩ .. hang vnairlines thì có dừng ở pháp nhưng e thấy bảo sân bay pháp to lắm đi sẽ bị lóng ngóng nên e đã loại khả năng chọn chuyến này .. mong mọi ngừoi chỉ giúp e ạ


----------



## vodinhduy (27 Tháng mười một 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Hi mọi người ơi ..
> Cho e xin review hãng qatar và aeroflot với ạ ,sân bay của họ có lớn ko ạ? Thủ tục chuyển máy bay có đơn giản dễ làm ko ạ ? E đang lo quá , e đặt vé tháng tới cho ông bà qua thăm mà ko biết nên chọn hãng nào vì ông bà e ko biết tiếng sợ đi sân bay rộng quá ko biết lối , nhà e bay tuyến hà noi - thuy sĩ .. hang vnairlines thì có dừng ở pháp nhưng e thấy bảo sân bay pháp to lắm đi sẽ bị lóng ngóng nên e đã loại khả năng chọn chuyến này .. mong mọi ngừoi chỉ giúp e ạ


Qatar airways của qatar b ơi. Nếu b bay từ hanoi sẽ transit tại bangkok (nhưng ngồi yên trên máy bay), sau đó bay đến doha, khi xuống mb sẽ có nhân viên cầm biển và hỏi bạn connecting flight tới đâu, và ngta sẽ đưa bạn đến cửa an ninh để nối chuyến. M thấy đi qatar khá tốt.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (27 Tháng mười một 2018)

Mình có bạn khi bay Châu Âu thấy toàn đi Qatar thôi..nói dễ di chuyển vì dvu mặt đất chu đáo ko sợ lạc với máy bay cũng to nữa


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (27 Tháng mười một 2018)

Sân bay nào cũng to. Bạn viết sẵn một số câu ra giấy nhờ trợ giúp cho ông bà, khi cần thì chìa ra để hỏi nhân viên sân bay hoặc các hành khách khác.


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (27 Tháng mười một 2018)

Đi Qatar ổn mà, mình thấy tuyệt luôn í, cũng dễ đi lại thôi, nhân viên ở sân bay cũng nhiệt tình ghê á. Nếu bạn transit ở đó 8h thì hỏi quầy thông tin, họ chỉ tận tình lắm.


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (28 Tháng mười một 2018)

Qatar airline đi rất ổn, sân bay lớn, tuy nhiên thời gian transit mà ít quá là phải lưu ý để đi cho kịp chuyến bay, có đội ngũ xe điện hỗ trợ khách khách ra cửa khởi hành nhưng phải chủ động liên hệ khi thấy xe đi ngang qua. Còn Aerolof thì dịch vụ mặt đất không ổn. Sân bay đông đúc chen chúc ở khâu ktra hộ chiếu và scan hành lý.


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (28 Tháng mười một 2018)

Đừng đi hãng Nga bạn ạ


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (28 Tháng mười một 2018)

Đi Qatar tốt! DV chu đáo! Mình có con nhỏ mà nv chăm từng tí một!


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Hình như transit trên 8 tiếng được hãng hỗ trợ khách sạn và ăn uống đó chế , chế thử liên hệ hãng hỏi xem. Nếu được cung cấp dịch vụ này thì đến sân bay qatar họ sẽ đưa voucher rồi hướng dẫn mình đi xe về khách sạn. 

Sân bay qatar khá rộng nhưng mình thấy cũng nhiều người Việt Nam bay từ đầu Việt Nam qua, có gì hỏi nhờ họ cũng được chị. Qatar bay  thấy ok chỉ có điều thức ăn khó nuốt quá nhất là chuyến từ Doha qua các nước EU


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> Hình như transit trên 8 tiếng được hãng hỗ trợ khách sạn và ăn uống đó chế , chế thử liên hệ hãng hỏi xem. Nếu được cung cấp dịch vụ này thì đến sân bay qatar họ sẽ đưa voucher rồi hướng dẫn mình đi xe về khách sạn.
> 
> Sân bay qatar khá rộng nhưng mình thấy cũng nhiều người Việt Nam bay từ đầu Việt Nam qua, có gì hỏi nhờ họ cũng được chị. Qatar bay  thấy ok chỉ có điều thức ăn khó nuốt quá nhất là chuyến từ Doha qua các nước EU


Lúc tới sân bay qatar, ra khỏi máy bay sẽ có người đứng cầm bảng tên các điểm đến kế tiếp, em nghĩ bố mẹ chị đưa vé là họ cũng hiểu


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> Qatar airline đi rất ổn, sân bay lớn, tuy nhiên thời gian transit mà ít quá là phải lưu ý để đi cho kịp chuyến bay, có đội ngũ xe điện hỗ trợ khách khách ra cửa khởi hành nhưng phải chủ động liên hệ khi thấy xe đi ngang qua. Còn Aerolof thì dịch vụ mặt đất không ổn. Sân bay đông đúc chen chúc ở khâu ktra hộ chiếu và scan hành lý.


Bạn chọn Qatar lưu ý chuyến bay có thời gian transit dài cỡ 3 tiếng cho an toàn để 2 bác đi cho thoải mái, không thôi chạy hụt hơi. Các xe điện ở sân bay nó như xe trong sân gofl không có mui, nó cứ đi lòng vòng trong sân bay á. Mình ở Villmergen, Kanton Aargau


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> Qatar airline đi rất ổn, sân bay lớn, tuy nhiên thời gian transit mà ít quá là phải lưu ý để đi cho kịp chuyến bay, có đội ngũ xe điện hỗ trợ khách khách ra cửa khởi hành nhưng phải chủ động liên hệ khi thấy xe đi ngang qua. Còn Aerolof thì dịch vụ mặt đất không ổn. Sân bay đông đúc chen chúc ở khâu ktra hộ chiếu và scan hành lý.


Cảm ơn b vậy m chọn qatar


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Đừng đi hãng Nga bạn ạ


Cảm ơn chị đẹp .. e đang xem web qatar r đây ạ


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> Đi Qatar tốt! DV chu đáo! Mình có con nhỏ mà nv chăm từng tí một!


Cảm ơn b nhiều về điều chia sẻ này


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Hi mọi người ơi ..
> Cho e xin review hãng qatar và aeroflot với ạ ,sân bay của họ có lớn ko ạ? Thủ tục chuyển máy bay có đơn giản dễ làm ko ạ ? E đang lo quá , e đặt vé tháng tới cho ông bà qua thăm mà ko biết nên chọn hãng nào vì ông bà e ko biết tiếng sợ đi sân bay rộng quá ko biết lối , nhà e bay tuyến hà noi - thuy sĩ .. hang vnairlines thì có dừng ở pháp nhưng e thấy bảo sân bay pháp to lắm đi sẽ bị lóng ngóng nên e đã loại khả năng chọn chuyến này .. mong mọi ngừoi chỉ giúp e ạ


đợt e có đi tour tugo bên châu âu thấy họ bay thăng qua luôn ko phải transit  , nếu bác cho ông bà đi thì xem thử tour đi cho an toàn chứ người già qua đó lớ nga lớ ngớ nguy hiểm lắm


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Bay Nga sân bay rộng nhưng m thấy cũng dễ đi vì chỉ dẫn dễ hiểu chen chúc k sử dụng tiếng anh nhiều đông bọn tung của nữa  đc cái hay khuyến mại hành lí


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Vote cho Qatar, b lưu ý là đừng đề thời gian transit quá lâu (hình như 8g trở lên - hồi mình đi là vậy), hãng sẽ đưa về ksan 5* nhg họ nhiều bus khác nhau, hai bác có thể bị tách ra ko đc đi cùng nhau. Sân bay Doha rộng nhưng chỉ dẫn rõ ràng, dễ hiểu


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

hoặc là Bạn đk ký với hãng nhé. Để họ hướng dẫn ông bà.


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (30 Tháng mười một 2018)

Moi co chuyen bay thang cua Thuy Si ve Vn cua Edelweiss, ko biet ở hn có chưa? 2. Ban mua ve cho ba me, dat dich vu trợ giup, ko phai ton tien, ba me ban se co nguoi đưa đón, ko can phai tu di.


----------



## vodinhduy (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Mình vote Qatar, mình toàn bay hãng này, sân bay rộng nhưng dịch vụ OK, nhân viên cũng nhiệt tình. Còn hãng Nga thì sân bay đông đúc, ồn ào lém


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Transit ở sân bay Nga phiền lắm bạn ạ. Mình mới đi hồi thág 4 Seoul-Ams. Xuốg máy bay phải xếp hàng rõ dài để nó đóng dấu r mới qua cửa an ninh nói chung là nhìn khủng hoảng...


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> đợt e có đi tour tugo bên châu âu thấy họ bay thăng qua luôn ko phải transit  , nếu bác cho ông bà đi thì xem thử tour đi cho an toàn chứ người già qua đó lớ nga lớ ngớ nguy hiểm lắm


có luôn á hả chế,  để e tìm hiểu thử, cảm ơn chế nhiều


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

vodinhduy đã viết:


> Mình vote Qatar, mình toàn bay hãng này, sân bay rộng nhưng dịch vụ OK, nhân viên cũng nhiệt tình. Còn hãng Nga thì sân bay đông đúc, ồn ào lém


cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Moi co chuyen bay thang cua Thuy Si ve Vn cua Edelweiss, ko biet ở hn có chưa? 2. Ban mua ve cho ba me, dat dich vu trợ giup, ko phai ton tien, ba me ban se co nguoi đưa đón, ko can phai tu di.


cảm ơn bạn, để mình tìm hiểu thử


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> hoặc là Bạn đk ký với hãng nhé. Để họ hướng dẫn ông bà.


ok bạn, cám ơn bạn nhé


----------



## vodinhduy (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

quẩy lên các mẹ ơi . việt nam vô địch


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Moi co chuyen bay thang cua Thuy Si ve Vn cua Edelweiss, ko biet ở hn có chưa? 2. Ban mua ve cho ba me, dat dich vu trợ giup, ko phai ton tien, ba me ban se co nguoi đưa đón, ko can phai tu di.


Hình như hãng này nó chỉ bay từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 thôi hay sao đó bạn. Bữa ox mình check thấy vậy á


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> Hình như hãng này nó chỉ bay từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 thôi hay sao đó bạn. Bữa ox mình check thấy vậy á


Vay a, minh ko ranh lam, moi chi thay quang cao, nam nay minh ko co nhu cau ve nen chua co len mang coi ve nua. Cam on ban


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

vodinhduy đã viết:


> quẩy lên các mẹ ơi . việt nam vô địch


vn hom nay da hay qua


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

E đặt được vé rồi .. cảm ơn mọi người ..chúc mọi người thêm nhiều sức khoẻ niềm vui may mắn trong cuộc sống ạ


----------



## Hot's MenDer (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Cảm ơn b vậy m chọn qatar


ban Kb Zalo minh đi 0905274229


Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> có luôn á hả chế,  để e tìm hiểu thử, cảm ơn chế nhiều


----------



## Hot's MenDer (3 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> vn hom nay da hay qua


Uh ma ko co tích vui nhi


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Mình có bạn khi bay Châu Âu thấy toàn đi Qatar thôi..nói dễ di chuyển vì dvu mặt đất chu đáo ko sợ lạc với máy bay cũng to nữa



Bạn mình cũng nói y như vậy


----------

